# Arenberg Vs. Tuscany



## WD11 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about replacing a 2001 Arenberg with a 2003 Tuscany. Will I be able to tell any difference? The Tuscany has shorter chain stays and shaped tubing. I keep thinking my Arenberg is suited more for centuries and the Tuscany may be a better racing bike.
Your thoughts..


----------



## CheersMageers (Feb 27, 2004)

no comparison. I ride the 2003 tuscany and it's a fast ride. You'll love it--definitely worth the upgrade. It will be comfortable for any type of riding, whether you want to stay in the saddle for 60 miles or climb up mountains--the tuscany will do it.


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

*Tuscany is fast and stiff*

I've got about 2000 miles on my '04 Tuscany and it is awesome. Good for centuries and fast group rides. Here is mine with new tires (i wore the rear down to a flat slick).


----------

